# H Whiz 4 U....



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-whi...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19da0557a5


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2013)

*Guy does not speak english*

asked for pix of the tank and if the motor turned and got a wierd response- did it again- same thing


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry pal....  maybe he can read...?


----------

